# Vocaloid Club



## hopeandjoy (Dec 5, 2009)

Because we _needed_ one of these.

*What is "Vocaloid"?* A Vocaloid is a type of synthesizer for your computer designed to imitate the human voice. While the English ones are a bit shaky, the newer Japanese ones sound _extremely_ realistic.

*So it's J-pop.* Yeah, pretty much. But there's a lot of variety out there, ranging from humor to tearjerkers.

*So what Vocaloids are out?* To date we have (of the popular, Japanese ones):

Meiko (female, released late 2004)
Kaito (male, released early 2006)
Miku Hatsune (female, released mid 2007)
Rin and Len Kagamine (female and male, released late 2007)
Luka Megurine (female, released early 2009)

There are, of course, more, but this is who you'll see most of the time.

Members:
Ketsu
IcySapphire
Frost
Ice the Frosty Cat

So...

*Who is your favorite?*

Right now, I'd say Len. If only because of Soundless Voice.

*What song got you into Vocaloid?*

Kokoro. I do love robots and tearjerkers after all.

*What's your current favorite song?*

It's a tie between Servant of Evil, Meltdown, Kokoro, Proof of Life, and Soundless Voice. Yes, I know that's a lot. I like my tearjerkers.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 5, 2009)

Count me in! Miku, Rin, Luka, Sonika, Meiko, and Kaito are my favorites


----------



## Frost (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so in! I like Rin, Len, Kaito, Luka, Gakupo, Neru, and Haku. >w<


----------



## Frosty~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Rin would be my favourite Vocaloid. I adore Meltdown so much :3

Uh, I might be cosplaying as Kaito for MCM in May. I'm going with some friends from College who are also cosplaying as Vocaloids, so yeah.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 6, 2009)

You'll have to send us pictures, Ice. All in.


----------



## Minkow (Feb 3, 2010)

Joining ;u;

Don't forget SF-A2 Miki, Kiyotera H-something, I forget his name. either way, he was this epic teacher/singer dude, and Kaai Yuki, new releases.

...Ice, have you ever seen Loli Yuukai? :>

btw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4LQAbpBAoI is so adorable it kills me.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 3, 2010)

Might regret this, but I'm a closet Vocaloid fan, so count me in. :x
Favourite vocaloids are probably Len, Gumi, Rin and Miku.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Yuki, but haven't heard too much of Kiyoteru


----------



## Clover (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, I don't usually pay attention to clubs, but... <333 vocaloids~~ Mostly Rin and Len with some Luka; I only listened to Miku today.

えっとえっとね～えっとえと～～


----------



## nyuu (Feb 6, 2010)

love these things
(yes that is all)


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 9, 2010)

YES. YES, WHAT, I DID NOT KNOW THIS WAS HERE. <3 ty Espeon

I adore anything Vocaloid~ Miku, Gakupo, Ren, and Teto are probably my favorites. <33

Since they can do Gackt well, I'd like a Vocaloid to be based off Aya Hirano or something. She's incredible. :B What about any of you?


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 9, 2010)

Aya Hirano...the name sounds familiar....

Vocaloid Aya does sound cool


----------



## Frosty~ (Feb 12, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> Aya Hirano...the name sounds familiar....
> 
> Vocaloid Aya does sound cool


Haruhi's voice actor

In other news, I'm ordering my cosplay soon. Getting the measurements tonight~ =3


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 12, 2010)

Which Vocaloid are you portraying?


----------



## Frosty~ (Feb 12, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> Which Vocaloid are you portraying?


I'll be Kaito :3
We've got a Miku, a Luka and possibly a Teto, but no Rin/Len/Meiko D:

I've been tasked by our group leader (who's being Miku, fittingly), to learn several dances, although I'm really not cut out for dancing xD
I've been trying to learn Hare Hare Yukai and although I've sort of memorised the easier parts already, it's really tiring ^^;
Other dances I need to learn are Nyan Nyan, Miku Miku Shite Ageru, Danjo and Love and Joy...
I don't think I stand a chance xD


----------



## Whereismywonderland (Feb 12, 2010)

The song _Circle You, Circle You_ by Miku and Luka inspires me to write more morbid poetry every time I hear it. (I'm a poet, and I was unaware! *:0*)
My fave songs are: Dark Woods Circus, Alice Human Sacrifice, World is Mine (Miku version), Trick and Treat, and Cantarella (Kaito/Miku & Rin/Len versions). *:'D*


----------

